# A Ringer for Aerials



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not much of an aerial shooter. Mostly because I'm a tightwad and hate to lose ammo but also because I've never been very good at it. A new slingshot I made seems to be helping to change that, though (the skill, not my thriftiness).

The slingshot is my Curvy Plywood Ringer from the other day, tubes are looped 2040s and ammo is 1/2" lead. I wanted to do more than one on video to show that I am having reasonable success. Something about this shooter makes it so I can toss the can, draw roughly to anchor and release when my brain says "Now!" with a reasonable chance of hitting it.

Fun stuff!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing way cool 
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good indeed. With that fast target acquisition, do you think it would help increase your Guiness record?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: if really helps you should start practicing for another record that would be sweet a double record holder


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Very good indeed. With that fast target acquisition, do you think it would help increase your Guiness record?Cheers .... Charles


It's reload speed that's holding me back at this point. Also performance anxiety since record attempts have to be done at events :blush:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

ShhhhhhOoot... Ya keep taggin em like that, you ought to switch to steel for the drill! Get a long magnet, I doubt you would loose many at all! Just when you miss... For those you'd need a much longer magnet.

Nice shootin, man!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent Bud! I never was any good at shooting things out of mid-air and always admired those that could. Now maybe if I start out with a garbage can lid............... :king: . Nice job MJ!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

heck yeah. Nice shooting as usual MJ.

I can rock some sky shots too. I just chuck a target in the air and then shoot my top(left) fork. Not nearly as satisfying as knocking the intended target around though.

edit: grammatical correction.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

That slingshot fits your hand like a glove !...No surprise why it works so well for you...Phil


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! That's a sweet looking shooter as well. Is that a new event brewing for the MWST?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting!! That's a sweet looking shooter as well. Is that a new event brewing for the MWST?


Yeah, most ammo lost by a single shooter :lol:


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Nice shooting MJ I am sure when you say you miss that is probably 1 in 50 shots. I probably only hit 1 in fifty, but super nice shooting


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's some great shooting and a sweet little slingshot. You've given me something else to practice..., but I think I'm with Gary on this one. Gonna need more trash can lids.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: I like


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one MJ!

Now you need to punch a sticker in a washer.... start with a dock washer since you're using big ammo..


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice slingshot man. Keep hitting those flying targets. Hitting flying or moving targets is the epitome of the art of shooting.


----------

